# Beekeeping convention



## paul24 (Oct 14, 2013)

We are inviting everyone for the upcoming 11th Beekeepers Convention both local and foreign beekeepers....


11TH NATIONAL BEEKEEPING CONVENTION
Organized by the BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION OF THE PHILIPPINES INCORPORATED..
to be held on February 19 to 21, 2014 at the Kultura Resort, Pugo, La Union


for more info plss just PM me i dont have the full list of activities yet..
thank you guys and see you there...



(if this post is not on its right area i apologize and i am very much please to direct me to the right one.thank you)


----------

